# TurboTax installation



## Kildaire (Feb 5, 2005)

*TurboTax installation on OSX*

I have a MM with OSX 10.4. When I try to install TT from a cd, it runs for just about 5 seconds and I get the logo on the screen, but cannot access the program. I doubt that after 5 seconds, it has actually been installed. When I click on the logo, I get a screen showing "TurboTax Deluxe 2005" across the top and telling me to select a program. I have tried selecting several, but get no where.

I contacted TT & was advised to run my Utility file and change my screen resolution (to one that I was already using). 

I don't know what else to other than installing the cd on my daughter's PC and doing my return there. I never had trouble installing TT on my PC. I just got the Mac last spring. I am therefore, a novice user. : (


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

this is a mac version of the sw, right? the cd does say that it is os x compatible? or is it a classic app, and is waiting for classic to start(which takes a long time).


----------

